# Boost Gauge and PSI from the turbo 2016 Cruze LT



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Okay ladies and gents, I have finally discovered a great place to tap into for a boost gauge. And I have gotten a pretty accurate measurement of what the turbo is actually running as far as PSI goes. For anyone who wants pictures, Installation steps and info about the max PSI from the turbo on the new LE2 turbo engine, I'd be more than happy to share.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Definitely go ahead and post it up - even if someone doesn't need it right this second, having it posted on the forum will surely be a help when they do.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

This is a random place to install it, but I've found that it works quite well. I also have discovered after trial and error, there really is no Vacuum, or a line for vacuum/boost. The highest I have seen so far is roughly 19.5psi under full throttle and a spike to 20+ every now and then, and a rough average between 13-16psi under normal conditions i.e.- acceleration, lane changing, highway lane changes, up hill acceleration etc etc. 

as as for where I have tapped into, I used a small hole that seems to be either a pre-drilled hole, or just a small hole that is, I guess you could say recessed in the intercooler pipe just after the 90 degree bend attached to the throttle body. And so far it has been proven to be accurate, or more accurate than the previous picture I posted with the 2nd suitable hose to tap into.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

The first image is where I tapped into, 2nd and 3rd photos are of how I chose to run it from the pipe to the gauge. The 4th photo, is how I have ran in the door panel to the gauge itself. There is no crimping or crushing of the nylon tube used for the gauge, and there is enough space for extra tubing to rest in the upper left fender so when you open and close the door, the tubing is not being stretched out or crimped.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

And here is a short video of the boost, and apparently 20psi is not enough on this gauge, so I will be replacing this one with a 30psi boost only gauge and another video. Also when I let off the throttle, that is what it will sound like with the intake I have posted about. Enjoy!


----------



## Tlb1463 (Sep 10, 2016)

Well where I currently have my boost gauge hooked up is inaccurate. How did you secure the line in the intake?


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

The pre drilled hole isint there on my 2016 lt wonder why yours had a hole and not mine ?


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

It's not technically a predrilled hole. There is a circle on the intake tube that looks like it's supposed to be profiles but it is not. I used a Dremmel and carefully drilled the hole out for the boost line.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Where my finger is, is where the hole is located that you need to drill or punch out. I have mine plugged up because I removed my boost gauge for the time being. You can get it cut open just enough to the point where the boost line packaged with your boost gauge will fit securely into the intake tube.


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

So no vac/boost fiting for the new generation guess I'll have to buy a new boost gauge without vac reading


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm going to look tomorrow and see if theres a entry point under the foot well


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Without a tune, you shouldn't be seeing that much boost. 

I don't mean like you're a pound or two high, I mean you shouldn't even be close to 20. I think you aren't getting an accurate reading.


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

Why can't a signal source be used from the intake to get vacuum and boost?


----------



## Tlb1463 (Sep 10, 2016)

Unfortunately you can not get vacuum unless you are behind the butterfly of the throttle body. When there is no air being sucked in the butterfly closes...therefore all the vacuum is that can be measured is behind the throttle body. That is why you can read boost and vacuum with a throttle body spacer since it gets installed underneath the throttle body. There should be a spacer soon enough.


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

So the new direct injected motor has no vacuum lines connected to the intake that can be tapped off of? That does not seem right.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes I could not find any good solution to run a vacuum/boost gauge. That is why I chose to run a boost only gauge.


----------



## nb0616 (May 29, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Without a tune, you shouldn't be seeing that much boost.
> 
> I don't mean like you're a pound or two high, I mean you shouldn't even be close to 20. I think you aren't getting an accurate reading.


Eric is right. Without a tune not even the highest of spikes should be putting you in the 20psi range... That is of course unless you are tuned.


----------



## Chevyjey (May 19, 2017)

Tlb1463 said:


> Unfortunately you can not get vacuum unless you are behind the butterfly of the throttle body. When there is no air being sucked in the butterfly closes...therefore all the vacuum is that can be measured is behind the throttle body. That is why you can read boost and vacuum with a throttle body spacer since it gets installed underneath the throttle body. There should be a spacer soon enough.


So you tell me, if i have the BNR throttle body space i don't have to use the T that they sell with the gage habitually and im supposed tu have my boost AND my vacuum ?


----------



## Chevyjey (May 19, 2017)

Eric what do you think about that, if i have the BNR throttle body space i don't have to use the T that they sell with the gage habitually and im supposed tu have my boost AND my vacuum ?


----------



## Chevyjey (May 19, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Without a tune, you shouldn't be seeing that much boost.
> 
> I don't mean like you're a pound or two high, I mean you shouldn't even be close to 20. I think you aren't getting an accurate reading.


Eric what do you think about that, if i have the BNR throttle body space i don't have to use the T that they sell with the gage habitually and im supposed tu have my boost AND my vacuum ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If I read your question correctly, you would want to get a gauge that monitors both boost and vacuum. Also the throttle body spacer is a reversible modification. And not you will not need the T when using the spacer.


----------



## Chevyjey (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for your answer


----------



## musta03 (Jun 26, 2018)

Do you still have it? How is it holding up? Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

musta03 said:


> Do you still have it? How is it holding up? Thanks


When the question is not right above your answer or vice versa, you should probably use "Reply With Quote" so whomever you asked the question of will know. 

So having said that...

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Edit - Sorry double posted in another thread!


----------

